# good hi res?



## Aggie08 (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anyone know of any sites with good hi-res pics of combat craft? I can't find any good ones.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 2, 2006)

Err, wrong place. Could someone move this to pictures? thanks.


----------



## R988 (Mar 2, 2006)

Well since I'm here airliners.net does military aircraft as well as civilian, great stuff there, I use a lot for desktops, plenty more can be found using google searches as well.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool, thankee.


----------

